
Ask HN: What are the efficient ways to track user quota of API calls - udayrddy
I&#x27;ve a service deployed on AWS lambdas connected with API Gateway. While AWS provides the ability to periodic usage quota, I&#x27;m looking for user quota (credits) with no expiry.<p>TIA
======
throw03172019
Redis? [https://redislabs.com/redis-best-practices/basic-rate-
limiti...](https://redislabs.com/redis-best-practices/basic-rate-limiting/)

I also saw this recently but haven’t used it.

[https://www.mailgun.com/blog/gubernator-cloud-native-
distrib...](https://www.mailgun.com/blog/gubernator-cloud-native-distributed-
rate-limiting-microservices)

